# AKC Registered



## b.mueller5 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got a westie puppy a few months back and he is registered with the AKC. I have been training him and he is doing quite well and i think he is ready for a show. The problem is that there is a UKC conformation show next weekend and i was wondering if he could enter or does he have to be UKC registered to. If he does have to be UKC registered is there any way to get him registered without papers from the breeder?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you would have to be UKC registered, but that shouldn't be difficult to do since you have him registered with AKC. Here's a link to UKC's "single registration" information, which is used when you are already part of another registry: http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationSingleRegistration


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

You'd need to get him cross-registered. I don't know if you can make that happen in a week-and-a-half, but you can call UKC and ask for advice (they are VERY nice, and very helpful!)

Manero is cross-registered. All I needed to do was supply a written pedigree (without titles), along with the form referred to in the post above.


----------



## b.mueller5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help I got him registered and he did great in the show. He won best in breed in all for shows and got 3 3rds and 1 4th in group


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

b.mueller5 said:


> Thanks for all the help I got him registered and he did great in the show. He won best in breed in all for shows and got 3 3rds and 1 4th in group


Awesome! Congrats!


----------

